# 2.0t coilpack conversion question



## kay207 (Nov 20, 2009)

I have been doing a little bit of research on the 1.8t to 2.0t coilpack conversion settup... The only thing that I am having a hardvtime figuring out is the type of coil to use, fsi or tsi. I have a 2001 jetta with the AWW engine code... What coil would I be leaning more towards? 

Thanks, 
Kay


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

FSI...but you can use the TSI.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Most answers can be found here... 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5417830-FAQ-Links-DIY-Reference-Table-of-Contents-1.8t 



> FSI/ TSI Coil Packs
> RED MKV FSI Coil Packs - 06E 905 115
> BLACK MKV FSI Coil Packs - 07K 905 715 F
> * This is the recommended coil
> ...


----------



## kay207 (Nov 20, 2009)

So it really doesn't matter which one? I'm planning on chipping the car up to stage 2 next summer... Do the same specs apply? Obviously the spark plugs would change...


----------



## kay207 (Nov 20, 2009)

groggory said:


> Most answers can be found here...
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5417830-FAQ-Links-DIY-Reference-Table-of-Contents-1.8t


 I looked at that chart a few times, I just wasn't sure if anything would've been different because of the car being an earlier 1.8t.


----------



## GolfCL Smooth (Jul 9, 2006)

Engine type doesn't matter, only relevant factor is boost pressure to determine plug gap


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

In other words. 

Buy appropriate adapter for your specific valve cover style. 

buy coil pack # 07K 905 715 F


----------



## kay207 (Nov 20, 2009)

I really like the red packs... from my understanding they are about the same as the black packs... Can anybody say otherwise?


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Bremi STI coils are red and don't require any extra hardware. You don't need a bigger coil / gap for a stage 2 car.


----------



## kay207 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Update!*

Okay kiddos, so I did my conversion yesterday: 

MkV red 2.0t fsi coil packs 
Red Integrated Engineering Adapters 
Red coil pack harness protecter 
NGK BKR6EIX Iridium spark plugs tapped at .035 

















So far so good! My only question is about the gap... It's definitely a trial and error sorta thing, as all cars are different. My car is not yet reflashed or chipped... But it does have: 

2.5" catback exhaust 
3" downpipe with a highflow cat 
Air intake 
Forge DV 
Race N75 
and will be installing a new smic and MAP sensor 

Do you think that it is an appropriate gap and spark plug combo?


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah, stock.


----------



## kay207 (Nov 20, 2009)

Keep a stock gap?:sly:


----------



## thefrese (Mar 8, 2012)

I don't think the coils are much stronger. Maybe you can gap them a little more. I think the main hope is the longevity of a more developed coil. LS2 coils are where you wanna go for big spark gaps.


----------



## kay207 (Nov 20, 2009)

I gapped them at .035... Should I just put them back to .028-.032?


----------



## thefrese (Mar 8, 2012)

I would drive around a week or two and check the plugs every once in a while. If they look okay then you're probly fine


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

You have no reason to widen the gap or whatever. "IF" they are more reliable put them at .028 or .032 and let them be. You won't gain a thing by changing the gap on a stock turbo.


----------



## kay207 (Nov 20, 2009)

So today I got a uni stage 2 flash... I am currently running NGK bkr6eix Iridium spark plugs at a gap of .33... So now I should go with NGK bkr7... Iridium or coppers?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Ngk 4644


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

thefrese said:


> I don't think the coils are much stronger. Maybe you can gap them a little more. I think the main hope is the longevity of a more developed coil. LS2 coils are where you wanna go for big spark gaps.


X2 :thumbup:


----------



## jmbrockmann (Apr 20, 2008)

*convert to 2.0 coilpacks*

Sorry to revive such an old thread: Is this a conversion that folks still recommend doing over conventional stock coilpacks? I've got a bone stock AWW 1.8T. ECS Tuning is suggesting their own conversion kits. Any strong brand recommendations?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

jmbrockmann said:


> Sorry to revive such an old thread: Is this a conversion that folks still recommend doing over conventional stock coilpacks? I've got a bone stock AWW 1.8T. ECS Tuning is suggesting their own conversion kits. Any strong brand recommendations?


What year and engine code are you running?


----------



## jmbrockmann (Apr 20, 2008)

It's a 2001 GTI with AWW engine. No mods whatsoever.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Just stick with some stockers. They run just fine. In fact, don't even change them unless they're giving you problems.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

groggory said:


> Just stick with some stockers. They run just fine. In fact, don't even change them unless they're giving you problems.


This...

Stupid 2.0T coil mod is stupid. There's absolutely nothing to gain.


----------



## Beachbuggy (Jul 6, 2013)

DMVDUB said:


> This...
> 
> Stupid 2.0T coil mod is stupid. There's absolutely nothing to gain.



If you are running the old style bolt down packs then there is a lot to be gained! So I wouldn't say it's stupid in any shape or form..

Ditching the ICM for 1 then being able to run larger spark gaps on the tfsi coils, plus they are cheaper are in my mind a very sensible reason to convert. 

But you have to weigh up the cost of converting to the cost of replacing the the ICM or a coil should either fail...

I think it's only a sensible option on the 2.7t engines tbh, I had a bolt on coil pack setup on a car running a stage 1 for 3 years with no issues, so converting in that case would have been a waste of money


----------



## papajugs (Jul 29, 2013)

The conversion to a 2.0 coil pack from a 1.8 coil pack is actually beneficial. As the 1.8t coil packs misfire constantly not enough to make a code appear but enough to notice if you pay attention to how your vehicle operates. You may not see a tremendous difference when doing it on a non big turbo vehicle but there still will be a difference but as far as big turbo 1.8t go I would absolutely do it as I have and it make a difference in how your car will perform.


----------



## Sim (Jun 27, 2002)

papajugs said:


> The conversion to a 2.0 coil pack from a 1.8 coil pack is actually beneficial.


Upgrading from the old ones, but not from the current versions.



















They fire just exactly the same spark (3ms) in air. All testing variables (power supply, dwell, spark plug, spark gap) were the same and the results were the same, too.

EDIT:
purple: back EMF caused by coil (dwell and spark length)
blue: power supply
green: primary current (/20)
yellow: control signal (dwell)


----------



## LEBGTIMK4 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi Guys, long time! 

The only benefit i've noticed is that they are cheaper and they last a bit longer. 
On my AWD 2000 GTI i had to change the Hitachi one's every year when it gets colder i dunno why, hence i got a IE adaptors and Coils of an R8 and they are on my car for more a year now without any problem.
I had BKR7E gapped to .023" and after a year i noticed the gapped went to .o35" so now i will be using BKR7EIX.

cheers,:beer:


----------



## Joe_Anni (Aug 20, 2014)

LEBGTIMK4 said:


> Hi Guys, long time!
> 
> The only benefit i've noticed is that they are cheaper and they last a bit longer.
> On my AWD 2000 GTI i had to change the Hitachi one's every year when it gets colder i dunno why, hence i got a IE adaptors and Coils of an R8 and they are on my car for more a year now without any problem.
> ...


For a 240whp car you should keep the stock one!!! :laugh::laugh:
kiddin bro,:beer:


----------

